# Elderberry cuttings/plants



## Ernest T Bass (Aug 5, 2015)

I have about 30 elderberry plants from cuttings and transplanting shoots. They are about a foot tall and look good. I would like to know if I should plant them now or wait until fall or spring. Where I am going to plant them, I can keep them watered. If I should wait until spring or fall how should I keep them over the winter. It gets down to 15 to 20* sometimes. Right now its hot and dry. Also is there any way to keep the deer from eating them, except a electric fence. I have a electric fence around my "Johns" and "Adams", but these are wild elderberries. I am keeping them sprayed with "Seven" hoping that will keep them from eating them, they eat them down to the stub. Thanks for any help.
Semper Fi


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'd keep them till early spring - then plant.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Aug 5, 2015)

You can plant potted plants anytime, no need to wait, let them get some roots growing into the soil if they have enough roots to hold the soil in the pot together without falling apart you are good to go. How hard is it to extend an electric fence? Darn deer, I remember when you could plant an apple tree and they might nibble a little of a limb every now and then but now they want to eat the whole tree, I even had one get a wire tree guard tangled up trying to eat a new pine tree I planted, how can elderberry plants taste good anyway! So are your wild ones better than the cultivated ones as far as the berries go? WVMJ


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Aug 5, 2015)

This is the 3rd year for the John's and Adam's, I've been cutting the blooms of. Next year I'll let them stay and see what I have.
Semper Fi


----------



## barbiek (Aug 9, 2015)

Ernest and WV have you tried the reflector tape? It's not the greatest look but keep the many deer away!  And a lot cheaper than a fence! My back woods is populated with deer! Have to keep the yard free of fruit or mama brings her baby's to the market lol


----------



## quiltertoo (Aug 9, 2015)

I have found that the cheap netting that can be bought at Joanns Fabrics is enough to keep the deer and rabbits from eating small plants and is light weight , lets the sun and rain through. Just anchor it here and there with rocks to keep the wind from blowing it off. It will last a year or 2. My blueberry plants are 4 or 5 feet tall and I find if I cover them with bird netting it will stop the deer from eating them. You can find it in the garden dept. at Lowes. 

Mary Lou


----------



## garymc (Aug 10, 2015)

Chicken fried venison steaks, bacon wrapped venison filet mignon, venison burger spaghetti, venison chili, you get the idea.


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Aug 10, 2015)

True Gary, but there is a lot of work before the grilling.
Semper Fi


----------



## skyrat (Aug 14, 2015)

FYI I use Liquid Fence (concentrate). I have over 100 plants of various varieties with no fencing around that the deer stay away from. 
Several applications a year and they leave me alone but so does my wife after spraying. 

FYI 2. I received a tip from an old timer several years ago... Only Transplant in the spring. Tried both and have to agree he knew what was what. Have had better success planting in the spring. Holding my next go round for spring planting.


----------



## quiltertoo (Aug 14, 2015)

I have never heard of liquid fence. Where do you purchase it?

Mary Lou


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Aug 14, 2015)

Never heard of it either. Is "Liquid Fence" the name on the jug? Again, where can I get it? Don't leave us hanging
Semper Fi


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Aug 15, 2015)

If you are in a high deer pressure area the deer learn that the smell of liquid fence means there is something good on the other side WVMJ


----------

